# This is what you get 8 hrs.



## rnglonmicro (Jul 25, 2017)

Good luck uber drivers of orlando


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Dont be so dramatic. Uber is awesome. Right after you pretend to work, you cash in on that welfare check. Its a win win. Nobody knows you on welfare and you got money to drop on your hoes. Uber lets everyone be an undercover mooch


----------



## rnglonmicro (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow really? You are a piece of art. 

And I'm not saying uber is bad. But numbers won't lie. Good luck.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

rnglonmicro said:


> Wow really? You are a piece of art.
> 
> And I'm not saying uber is bad. But numbers won't lie. Good luck.


Read my reply again. Read between the lines. Slowly......did you miss something?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

rnglonmicro said:


> Good luck uber drivers of orlando


What 8 hours did you work from?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Dude, you need to change locations. Badly....


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I worked 5 hours and made $15 yesterday but then again it was a Monday and expected for the area I work.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol how can you guys afford that? Uber has to be not less than $18/hr, otherwise you are paying to work!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm gonna do at least $100 after I get off work.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Made $102 yesterday. Started around 7 ended before closing time. How much you make depends on where and when you drive.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Exactly. I can make 100+ easily here in Chicago.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

People shouldn't overshare their strategies. Could affect their earnings.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is orlando for you,

5 trips for $20, that's what you should be taking from this.

Take the 8 hours out of the equation.

5 Trips for $20...

That's the problem.

On a busier day i'm only averaging 2 trips per hour during the night (5:00 PM to 3:00 AM) or 1.5 trips per hour between 3:00 AM and 10:00 AM.

5 trips on a busy day could be 2 hours...

So 5 trips for $20 just isn't viable.



corniilius said:


> Dude, you need to change locations. Badly....


He needs to get out of Orlando, unfortunately there won't be many places any better,

Contrary to logic or common sense, the summer is the slow season in Orlando.


----------



## ridesharegurl2017 (Aug 22, 2017)

Consistently I've heard Orlando is one of the worst places to drive.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey, you didn't get $20 after expenses. Nice try.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ridesharegurl2017 said:


> Consistently I've heard Orlando is one of the worst places to drive.


Tied for lowest rates in the nation,

Anecdotally Orlando has one of the worst paid/unpaid mileage stats and one of the worst total miles driven stats as well.

I'm consistently in the 250 mile range for 12 hours with 70-80 paid miles


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Imagine if each of those passengers paid you at least $10, which I think is fair, you would have made at least $50. With the technology we have available this very day, Uber is an unnecessary middle man. How are we jumping from this concept straight to self-driving cars? What we should really be doing is cutting out unnecessary middle men.


----------



## Leslie Dixon (Aug 2, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> Imagine if each of those passengers paid you at least $10, which I think is fair, you would have made at least $50. With the technology we have available this very day, Uber is an unnecessary middle man. How are we jumping from this concept straight to self-driving cars? What we should really be doing is cutting out unnecessary middle men.


I like the idea, but unfortunately there has to be a middle man. There has to be tech support and app development etc etc.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Leslie Dixon said:


> I like the idea, but unfortunately there has to be a middle man. There has to be tech support and app development etc etc.


That can all be done through digital smart contracts. It's already being attempted on something called Swarm.city


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> That can all be done through digital smart contracts. It's already being attempted on something called Swarm.city


That'll never fly.

1. Passengers and drivers alike want/need the safety of platforms like Lyft and Uber. No one wants to throw a message out there for a ride hoping someone right out of prison for rape doesn't show up. These platforms create barriers to entry for drivers and a safety blanket for passengers.

2. You need a platform of some kind. It's the only way to connect someone that has a need with someone that has the ability to fulfill it. So you move to hash tagging on a platform like twitter or Facebook. What's to stop these platforms from now charging a fee for "premium hashtags" or something similar in scope?

3. You will likely be even less profitable in a "swarm" market. Now no one needs to be vetted, so anyone with a car could offer the ride. Additionally, you could easily be undercut on every ride. Let's say you have a customer that agrees to pay $25 for a 15 mile trip but someone else just agreed to drive that passenger to her location for $8. How will you compete with that?

4. Imagine having to negotiate every trip. It would be a nightmare. Additionally, you wouldn't be able to find your next passenger while you're driving. That's what the current platforms do for you.

A middleman is a necessary evil.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SDo said:


> That'll never fly.
> 
> 1. Passengers and drivers alike want/need the safety of platforms like Lyft and Uber. No one wants to throw a message out there for a ride hoping someone right out of prison for rape doesn't show up. These platforms create barriers to entry for drivers and a safety blanket for passengers.
> 
> ...


In this industry the middleman needs to be the government. Current middlemen exploit the most desperate people in our society. Who would drive for these rates but the most desperate? At these rates they will never get a leg up. Uber is intentionally exploiting drivers because they can


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In this area it isn't a full time thing. That is probably true in most areas now in fact due to over saturation of drivers.

When it is slow you need to go home and do something else. Roll with it. Sitting in a parking lot sweating for $3 an hour is ridiculous. Don't do it.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> In this industry the middleman needs to be the government. Current middlemen exploit the most desperate people in our society. Who would drive for these rates but the most desperate? At these rates they will never get a leg up. Uber is intentionally exploiting drivers because they can


I respectfully disagree. Each driver has a choice as to whether he/she will continue or not. Like in any market, more government is not the answer. The response to balance is more competition. If a driver had more platforms to choose from I'm sure rates would be more favorable.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

SDo said:


> That'll never fly.
> 
> 1. Passengers and drivers alike want/need the safety of platforms like Lyft and Uber. No one wants to throw a message out there for a ride hoping someone right out of prison for rape doesn't show up. These platforms create barriers to entry for drivers and a safety blanket for passengers.
> 
> ...


In all reality yes it will probably be a huge failure, but to say it cannot be done I don't agree with. We certainly have the technology to create systems where a middelman is unnessary.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> In all reality yes it will probably be a huge failure, but to say it cannot be done I don't agree with. We certainly have the technology to create systems where a middelman is unnessary.


Except the person/team creating that technology is now the middleman. Government takes our tax dollars and builds a road; government is now the middleman. Bank takes our cash and provides us a 2% return; bank is now the middleman.

I can't think of one market where a functional platform is created and someone isn't profiting from it. Even in an open source market, someone is profiting.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Imagine if each of those passengers paid you at least $10, which I think is fair, you would have made at least $50. With the technology we have available this very day, Uber is an unnecessary middle man. How are we jumping from this concept straight to self-driving cars? What we should really be doing is cutting out unnecessary middle men.


A big thing that the middleman is taking care of and making sure it is in place is commercial insurance. Cut out middleman?....Ok every single uber and Lyft driver try to go out and get his/her own commercial is policy and see how much that costs and how many drivers would remain? Not many is my guess. Oh and don't forget every single unaffiliated driver also probably needs to get a permit or lic or something from their city to allow them to legally operate as a business hauling people around for $. Yeah and now get your own customers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

A middle man is not essential.

But a network/collective/coalition/company of drivers is

the situation is...

One driver working for himself as to drive across his service area every time he gets a call.

A collective of cars (irregardless of who owns it) can service it's customer far more efficiently.

There is zero doubt that some network of drivers needs to exist for this to work.



Ideally, a driver owned coop would be the way to go, with any excess funds they collect going into additional advertising.

A driver owned coop, or a not for profit coop would be the ideal situation for the drivers, or even a cab company operated as a public utility..

BUT


There has to be a group of drivers working together in some fashion or else efficiency takes a massive hit and you have to charge way way more, hence the need to regulate it like a public utility.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> In all reality yes it will probably be a huge failure, but to say it cannot be done I don't agree with. We certainly have the technology to create systems where a middelman is unnessary.


Sidecar allowed drivers to set their own rate. Sidecar no longer exists.

You think its bad now with uber rates dropping due to lyft competition, imagine competing on prices with all 200 drivers within a 2 mile radius of you.


----------

